# Help- mites or pests that drive my dog crazy at NIGHT?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be something environmental? New bedding, washing powder, cleaning stuff? I hope the vet can sort it quickly for both your sakes!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Do his ears smell? Have you noticed any discharge?

When Merlin first joined me, he'd do the same thing. He came home on a Friday and his vet appointment was on the following Monday so I noticed it all weekend. For some reason it was worse at night and I think that's because he was so focused on it. During the day he had other distractions. 

I suspected an ear infection. It didn't have the usual yeasty smell and there was minimal discharge in the outer ear. I didn't probe inside his ears because he also had some abscessed teeth and I didn't want to cause him any further pain. 

The vet confirmed that it was an ear infection and while it took weeks and three different meds to clear it up, he's all better now. 

Vigorous head shaking and ear scratching are both common signs of ear infections. Please keep us posted!


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ear Mites secondary infection?*

Thank you Rowan!
Took him to the vet and he had ear mites. They gave him the treatment (acarexx) and he's been better ever since. 

They sent me home with an ointment to begin and do for ten days, for secondary infections. Do you have to do the ointment? I've read about it and it has some scary side effects...it's called Mometamax. I just wish i knew if he actually HAD a secondary infection before I start filling his ears with medicine. 
Anyone have any thoughts on this? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

LNB083 said:


> Thank you Rowan!
> Took him to the vet and he had ear mites. They gave him the treatment (acarexx) and he's been better ever since.
> 
> They sent me home with an ointment to begin and do for ten days, for secondary infections. Do you have to do the ointment? I've read about it and it has some scary side effects...it's called Mometamax. I just wish i knew if he actually HAD a secondary infection before I start filling his ears with medicine.
> ...


Merlin didn't have actual mites but a bacterial infection. (His former living environment wasn't very clean and he was outside in the heat.) My vet prescribed Tresaderm drops twice a day and then we had to switch to another med and then another before it finally cleared up. 

I don't know much about ear mites but hopefully someone else can help you out! 

This website indicates that secondary infections are possible and Mometamax is a ear antibiotic per Google  . Did your vet take a culture?


> Secondary bacterial or yeast infections are also common so it is important to consult your veterinarian. Your dog may require antibiotics for secondary bacterial infections.


Ear Mites in Dogs.* Symptoms, Diagnosis & Treatment of Ear Mites

Mometamax: Otic Suspension for Dogs - Canine Ear - VetRxDirect

Here are some other threads discussing Mometamax: Has anyone used Mometamax on their dogs Ear Infection? - Yahoo! Answers

I hope that helps!


----------



## LNB083 (Aug 15, 2011)

No, they didn't take a culture. They just charged me for the antibiotic and said it's common to get a secondary infection after ear mites. But I don't want to give it to my dog if he doesn't even have a secondary infection! I'd rather know if he actually has one.
If he doesn't have any symptoms, is it possible his ears are fine now and just not to give that medication? 
I don't want to pay another ninety bucks to have the vet look in his ears.
thanks for the info Rowan!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

LNB083 said:


> No, they didn't take a culture. They just charged me for the antibiotic and said it's common to get a secondary infection after ear mites. But I don't want to give it to my dog if he doesn't even have a secondary infection! I'd rather know if he actually has one.
> If he doesn't have any symptoms, is it possible his ears are fine now and just not to give that medication?
> I don't want to pay another ninety bucks to have the vet look in his ears.
> thanks for the info Rowan!


I'm surprised they'd administer meds without a culture. My vet would never do that. I will say that it was very obvious my rescues had ear infections. The ears smelled and there was a noticeable discharge. 

I guess you could employ a watch and wait approach but I'd hate to advice you to go against your vet's "orders." Can you call them and ask if it's absolutely necessary? Tell them there's no smell or discharge, etc. They might tell you the antibiotic drops can't hurt and to go ahead but at least this way you'd have peace of mind.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It is very common to administer ear medication without a culture. Cultures are very very expensive usually, and most people are not ok with paying over 200$ for "just ears". Unless the dog has a reoccuring ear infection that is not cleared up with regular ear medications, a culture is just not needed. Mometemax is a very good medication for ear infections. Rarely have I seen a side effect from it, and we have treated thousands of patients with it. 
Im glad you got to the bottom of it! There could be secondary infections with the earmites as they actually chew on the ear. Between that and the scratching, I would give the mometemax to just be safe and prevent any problems.


----------

